# 2 Albino Southern Cross Reptiles competition.



## Slateman (Apr 3, 2008)

*I would like to congratulate to 21 finalists in challenge for 2 Albino Southern Cross Reptiles competition.

Under this list is message from Simon about how the finals will be run.
Well done to all, and thanks to Southern Cross reptiles for generous prices.
Slateman*


packages (40)
Hetty (39)
jack (39)
R1MAN (39)
gman78 (38)
Bonustokin (37)
SnakeWranger (37)
Choco (36)
dickyknee (36)
method (36)
MrBredli (36)
Shano92 (36)
tracym666 (36)
VixenBabe (36)
WolfDog (36)
Jye and Peady (34)
Miss Morph-lette (34)
pythonmum (33)
selfcontrol (33)
Skeeta (33)
westernrocky (33)
Message from Dr.Simon Stone:

Hi and well done to the 21 finalists in the win a free albino carpet python competition. As I’m sure you all remember, first and now second prize will win a young albino carpet python each and third prize will win whatever else we have available for sale at SXR when the competition closes.

The way I will select a winner from here is that I will post a question on the SXR site this Sunday evening (6th April). This question will require some guess work. The 15 closest answers will continue on and 6 contestants will drop out.

The Sunday after next (13th April) I will post another question on the SXR site. This will require some intelligent guesswork. The 10 closest answers will continue on and 5 more contestants will drop out.

The final challenge will be released the following Sunday (20th April). It will involve the final 10 contestants writing a short 100 word essay. SXR will then pick the final three winners and announce it shortly after receiving all the submissions.

Don’t forget there will be a lucky door prize too for those that have participated in the contest. The winner will be “drawn from a hat” and announced at the same time that 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes are announced.

Thanks to everyone that participated and again congratulations to the 21 finalists.

Doc Rock.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 11, 2008)

*This is message from Southern Cross Reptiles about latest results.*

The first question for the finalists of the win an albino competition asked how many reptiles were in the Southern Cross Reptile Collection currently. Of course this number changes through the year, being highest at the end of the breeding season and lowest just before our eggs start hatching. At the time of the question, the total number was 605 animals. So the 15 closest answers came from the following contestants (in the order from closest correct answer to furthest) who now qualify for the next round this Sunday:-

Packages
Dickyknee
Hetty
Bonustokin
Miss Morph-lette
Jye & Peady
Selfcontrol
Jack
Mr Bredli
Westernrocky
Gman78
Pythonmum
Method
R1MAN
Skeeta

Congratulations and good luck with the next question to be posted Sunday evening ….

Doc Rock.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Regards
Simon


----------



## Slateman (Apr 19, 2008)

here we go.
Message from Southern cross just arrived to my mailbox.

The second question for finalists of the win an albino competition asked what was the current combined weight of the two albino pythons that are about to be given away. Freshly hatched Darwin carpets are generally smaller than some of the other forms/species like Bredli and can be expected to weight 23 to 25 grams. The first of the albino prizes that hatched in mid-November weighs 65 grams currently and the other that hatched in December now weighs 51 grams. So they have both more than doubled in size and weigh a total of 116 grams. The 10 closest answers came from the following contestants (in the order from closest correct answer to furthest) who now qualify for the grand final round this coming Sunday:-
Method
Bonustokin
Mr Bredli
Hetty
Miss Morph-lette
Pythonmum
Gman78
Dickyknee
Westernrocky
Jack 
Congratulations and good luck with the final challenge to be posted this Sunday evening ….
Doc Rock.


----------



## Slateman (May 4, 2008)

Winners are announced in competition topic now. Have a look.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/c...61760/page-112


----------

